# Transition from Crate to Bed



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm curious, so I thought I would do a bit of an informal poll. 

At what age did you transition your Vizsla puppy from sleeping in the crate overnight, to sleeping in your bed?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She slept in my bed from day one.


----------



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

einspänner said:


> She slept in my bed from day one.


Did you crate train? 

Any issues with peeing in the bed? That's my main concern... cleaning out the crate is one thing, but cleaning my entire bed is quite another.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup, I crate trained. I don't recall any accidents in the bed. If she started to stir, I would wake up and take her out.

I did try crating her at night once thinking it would be good for her crate training, and when I went to let her out in the morning, she and everything in her crate were covered with poop. I felt horrible and decided to keep crate training for the daytime. 

She's had to sleep in her crate a few times as an adult and settles just fine, so I don't think it set her back.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Once Kaylee was making through the night without needing to go out we just put her in the bed. She does go in her crate if we need her too, but it's obviously not her preferred place to sleep.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

At around 3 months. He would sleep in his crate or on his little bed but one day I was exhausted and didn't want to get up in middle of the night to take him out so I let him sleep in my bed to see if it'd make a difference. It did  Haven't had to take him out during the night since then and he loves cuddling and hiding under covers or curling up where my knees bend when I sleep on my side. He is a bit of a bed hog tho, I will say.

Oh and his bed is in the room anyway so sometimes he'll switch back and forth but he was good sleeping through the night since that point.


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

My little angel made the switch to my bed at 19 weeks old (but after 8 weeks of successful and consistent crate sleeping). He hadn't had any accidents in the house for roughly 1 month and if I could go back, I would do it the same way again. He now sleeps with me most nights, but there are times when I need the entire bed and he is equally as agreeable to sleep in his crate in the living room. If sleeping in his crate starts becoming an issue (he is now only 6 months old), I will likely revert back to a higher ratio of crate nights vs bed nights with lots of rewards. However, so far so good! 
Before picking him up, I was of the mindset that it would be so disgusting to sleep with a dog and even still hate admitting to my friends and family that Scout snuggles with me in my bed... and often hogs the blankets, pillows, and mattress! We even have a night time routine where he gets a fish oil capsule, his feet washed, his nails dremeled (every 3 nights or so), and his teeth brushed - all of which he LOVES and looks forward to at around 10pm every night. I personally find it all so hilarious!! He then carries his favourite stuffed lamb over to my bed and waits for me. If I take too long getting ready for bed, he will let me know that he's waiting!! Clearly I do not have any children LOL
Of course correlation does not equal causation, but I have found that since he started sleeping with me, our bond has really improved and he is much more attentive to me and whatever I am doing. This is especially noticeable when he returns from his grandparents' house after a number of days away. He just seems more aloof and inattentive in a way until he gets a healthy dose of Vitamin M as I call it (the Mom vitamin!!)


----------



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! I am definitely a dog on the bed kind of person, so I know it'll happen... as soon as possible, hopefully. I just want to avoid any accidents during potty training, but it sounds like that typically isn't an issue in the bed.


----------



## Laxdog (Aug 15, 2017)

Day 1 never had an accident in the bed


----------

